# hurricane lake.



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you rent canoes at hurricane lake. Wanting to go fishing but dont own a boat. Its on my bucket list. Has any one been catching anything.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

bighunter1 said:


> Can you rent canoes at hurricane lake. Wanting to go fishing but dont own a boat. Its on my bucket list. Has any one been catching anything.


 Dont think you can, but you can rent a boat and trolling motor at Brook Hines Lake about 10 miles north of Hurricane.


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is there good fishing there.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

bighunter1 said:


> Is there good fishing there.


 Yes, Better than Hurricane IMO


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

No rentals at Hurricane. I prefer Hurricane for numbers. Remember that Brooks is in Alabama and requires Ala. License and charges a fee to fish.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Does Hurricane have cabins to rent?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Hurricane don't have cabins but they have campsites and restrooms on site.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Last time I went to Bear Lake they rented canoes and Jon boats, that was last year, no cabins there. Bear is just miles east of Hurricane


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

got a buddy of mine caught several double digit bass thru the years just bank fishing at hurricane. start at the fishin fingers on the south campground, work your way around to the east across the dam.. lots of good bank fishin. watch for snakes.. he got his on lipless cranks & flukes. last hr of daylight was his favorite time.


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks ill try it.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I was at Bear yesterday, and they had a rack with some canoes on it, so I assume they are still renting them. 

You can also walk around the lake and there are plenty of open spots. I did a lot of fishing, I'm sure the better guys do some catching as well.

If you want, shoot me a PM. I have a little 8' jon boat that I plan on taking out there. You're more then welcome to ride along next time I'm free.


----------

